# Can anyone recommend a good dentist for a dental implant?



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

As thread title - can anyone recommend a good dentist for a dental implant.

I had a tooth capped back in 1990 and the crown fell out a few times since and has always been glued back in.

Recently it fell out again but this time the core plug came out as well as the crown - leaving the original hollowed out tooth left in my mouth!!

I visited a dentist in the UK and he confirmed that the original tooth has now cracked and this is why the crown fell out and cannot now be re-glued back in.

Now i have two choices - old tooth removed (leaving a gap) or a dental implant (expensive!!).

Based on the above, can anyone recommend a good dentist along with idea of cost for an implant?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

I was happy with the swiss dentist in the crowne plaza office tower (Swiss dental clinic I believe), don't remember about the costs as my insurance covered it ... but was a really difficult job (front tooth) and everyone also back home was impressed with the end result.



Stevesolar said:


> As thread title - can anyone recommend a good dentist for a dental implant.
> 
> I had a tooth capped back in 1990 and the crown fell out a few times since and has always been glued back in.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> As thread title - can anyone recommend a good dentist for a dental implant.
> 
> I had a tooth capped back in 1990 and the crown fell out a few times since and has always been glued back in.
> 
> ...


I use La Perla in JLT, he is excellent (JBC2 Cluster V, 9th floor)


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I am a dentist in US and I am about to move to dubai in a few months. I know this doesn't help you, but it will help you be able to make a good and informed decision. If there is a crack in the tooth and crown keeps falling, I recommend removing the tooth and going with implant. Please don't leave a gap because it will just complicate things down the road for you since other teeth will shift and move around trying to close the space but unfortunately teeth will tip and overtime will cause more problems. 
I always tell my patients that if the implants are done right they will last a very long time when properly cared for. Now If this is a life time deal don't you think cost will become less of an issue?
Here is US I charge around $4300 using best implant in the market (Straumann, noble bio care, Zimmer, 3i) and the reason for using best implant is that I would like to have the support of the company behind the product. Lets say in 10 years if you needed parts for implant you want to make sure the company is still in business. 
Oral surgeons and periodontist as well as general dentists place implants. Periodontist a and general dentists will pay more attention to where everything should end up. I recommend using someone who uses guided surgery along with CT scans. I don't care if they have 10-20 years experience. With guided surgery everything has been pre planned before the dentist numbs the patient.
Sorry for long post but I hope this helps


----------



## cdnexpat (Aug 22, 2013)

We've had good experience for all our family at Dr Michaels' on Al Wasl Road - although just for crowns, etc - no implants here yet. Good luck! I agree with the dentist above though - please do not leave the gap, over time the tooth with shift and it can throw off your bite which can result in many other problems, both difficult and expensive to fix.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't use Al Zara on SZR :-(


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

I strongly advise against dental tourism. How do you know it's high quality? Have you studied dentistry? 

When having such a delicate invasive surgery you should carefully research your surgeon. Cheap does not mean better. 

Personally if I were to have anything done to my precious body I want to know there is a system, back up and recompense should something go awry.

I've seen dentistry from all over the world, I would be very selective about who puts anything in my mouth! (fnar)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

To add to that - i want to be a few minutes away from the person who has done the work on my teeth - not a few thousand miles away!
Actually, i still need the implant done here in Dubai - but have not yet found or had recommended someone who can do a good job for a fair price!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Reminds me of this ad which said:
Cheap is good, sushi is good. Cheap sushi, not good
I practiced in Arizona for 10 years and I saw all sorts of dental work from Mexico, some we're great. Some were terrible. Unfortunately the patients didn't know what they had done until new X-rays were taken and most work needed to be redone. 
Here is my take on it. If you look for quality work and want something that last, it will cost more. I remember seeing an ad in New York for dental implant and crown for $750. I could guarantee you that you couldn't get the implant company to back their implants in terms of failure.
This is cut scan of a patient I saw from Mexico, implant was done 6 months before that, looks good in mouth, looks good on regular X-ray until I retracted the lips and I could see the implant threads, this implant is out of bone and will fail in less than 2 years. And then the patient says implants don't work. Little they knew that this was set to fail to begin with.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

I can recommend someone but he wont be the cheapest.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

One from Spain, premolar is also non vital now...... 

Beware folks!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> To add to that - i want to be a few minutes away from the person who has done the work on my teeth - not a few thousand miles away!
> Actually, i still need the implant done here in Dubai - but have not yet found or had recommended someone who can do a good job for a fair price!
> Cheers
> Steve



Care to share your whereabouts ? I may be able to recommend a good one and wont cost your eye. The ones I know are in Deira and Bur Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Care to share your whereabouts ? I may be able to recommend a good one and wont cost your eye. The ones I know are in Deira and Bur Dubai.


Hi,
We live at the end of Jumeirah - near the big flag - but, within reason, all of Dubai is nearby - it's only a small town!!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We live at the end of Jumeirah - near the big flag - but, within reason, all of Dubai is nearby - it's only a small town!!!!
> Cheers
> Steve


There is an Astor clinic on Naif road.

If I am not mistaken there is only one female dentist there and she performed a similar procedure for my ex. I found her very thorough, extremely focused on detail and more importantly she was able to answer all the questions I had accurately. (Yes I check on that b4 any procedure and if not satisfied I walk away).

In regards to material, you can ask the types available and their pos & cons. She will take the time to explain you everything. If you want to delve further she can discuss with you the technique.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> There is an Astor clinic on Naif road.
> 
> If I am not mistaken there is only one female dentist there and she performed a similar procedure for my ex. I found her very thorough, extremely focused on detail and more importantly she was able to answer all the questions I had accurately. (Yes I check on that b4 any procedure and if not satisfied I walk away).
> 
> In regards to material, you can ask the types available and their pos & cons. She will take the time to explain you everything. If you want to delve further she can discuss with you the technique.


Hi, 
Thanks for that.
In actual fact, i still dont have a clue how much an implant will cost!
It would be interesting to know the potential range of prices (versus quality, manufacturer etc.)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Thanks for that. In actual fact, i still dont have a clue how much an implant will cost! It would be interesting to know the potential range of prices (versus quality, manufacturer etc.) Cheers Steve


I could help you with implants but I still don't know the prices in UAE. 
Noble, Astra, straumann, Zimmer are among top rated implant manufacturers. camlog and now bio horizons are also good. What you need to keep in mind is that if the implant is not properly sterilized and packaged it will lead to failure. As I mentioned before, try to look for someone who has CT scan and can plan it virtually to make sure everything lines up and is in the right place. If you have specific questions you could always send me a message.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

My vote is still La Perla in JLT


----------



## helenw74 (Oct 13, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> As thread title - can anyone recommend a good dentist for a dental implant.
> 
> I had a tooth capped back in 1990 and the crown fell out a few times since and has always been glued back in.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

I wondered if you had found a dentist and had this work done? I have a similar problem where my dentist in the UK has said I need an implant. I've only been here 2 months and haven't yet looked for a dentist. I've read loads of posts with recommendations but your problem is very similar. 

Cheers
Helen


----------

